# Kirschblüten gefressen



## mg1990 (24. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in meinem Garten einen Kirschbaum stehen  (süß oder sauer weiß ich net). Nun sind im diesem Jahr, so wie schon im letzten Jahr alle Blüten gefressen, d.h. die Blüttenblätter sind weg aber die Pollenbehälter sind in der Regel noch da. 
Weiß einer welcher Schädling sowas macht? Ich konnte nämlich keinen einzigen sehen.
Hier mal Bilder


----------



## laolamia (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kirschblüten gefressen*

hallo

vielleicht die kleine motte?

gruss marco


----------



## mg1990 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kirschblüten gefressen*

Danke, das hört sich ja schonmal ziemlich genau danach an, was bei mir war/ist. kann es sein dass die eine bestimmte kirschensorte bevorzugen? denn 5m weiter steht auch eine kirsche mit intakten blüten. ich weiß leider dass die beiden verschieden sind, also die eine süß und die andere sauer


----------

